# Merged sig threads - please keep to a single thread



## GnomeWorks

...and hey, look at that!  I hadn't even noticed that the other sig threads had been merged with mine.  But evidently, they have been - as you can see below...

I might soon modify this post, make it a table of contents for this thread, or something like that... it's not just mine anymore, so I don't think that I should hog the first post. 

Of course, my thoughts on having a sig that is too long still apply... hence the reason that these threads came about.

-----

It's been nearly a year since I came upon EN World, and I was here for only around a month before I joined my first PbP.  Since that time, of course, I have joined even more, and started a few of my own.

As time has gone on, my sig has continued to grow... longer and longer.  And longer still.

There was once a sig that I read, that said 'Your sig should never be longer than your post'.  I agreed with it, and still do.

Of course, it takes several paragraphs worth of writing for this to be true in my case.

So, I will remedy this situation.  This thread will contain the information that *should* be in my sig, but that can't be for space reason.  My sig will then contain a link to this thread, for easy access.

Mods - if this thread becomes a problem and you are going to shut it down, please alert me before you do so I can remake my sig.


----------



## GnomeWorks

*The Psionicle (DM)*

Placed in a campaign setting of my own design, the Psionicle has been running since January of 2001.

Unfortunately, the first several pages of the Psionicle were on the last incarnation of the boards, and weren't moved over.  Thus, the Psionicle starts at Part II.

*Current Threads*
IC - Part XI
OoC - Thread II


*IC Threads*
Part II
Part III
Part IV
Part V
Part VI
Part VII
Part VIII
Part IX
Part X


*OoC Threads*
Thread I

*Character Threads*
Thread I


----------



## GnomeWorks

*Of Sound Mind (Player)*

DM'd by Jarval, this game is the module 'Of Sound Mind', as written by PirateCat.

My character is Seraphina Tealeaf, an outgoing halfling rogue/illusionist who would like to think she is charismatic.

*Current Threads*
IC - Part II
OoC - Thread I


*IC Threads*
Part I

*OoC Threads*

*Character*
Seraphina Tealeaf


----------



## GnomeWorks

*Academy of Drell (Player)*

DM'd by Zhure, this game is (I believe) a game of his own design, in a world of his own design.

My character is Charlotte Kalaharven, an aristocrat/psion.

*Current Threads*
IC - Part IV
OoC -


*IC Threads*
Part I
Temporary Thread I
Part II
Part III

*OoC Threads*

*Character*
Charlotte Kalaharven


----------



## GnomeWorks

*Warriors of Dawn, Knights of Twilight (Player) [Dead]*

DM'd by Sollir.

My character is Darcis, an antipaladin.

*Current Threads*
IC - Chapter I
OoC - Thread I


*IC Threads*

*OoC Threads*

*Character*
Darcis


----------



## GnomeWorks

*Iconics Adventure (DM) [Dead]*

This game I started just recently.  After a failed attempt last year sometime, I have tried again... and this time, I think that we will actually be able to get somewhere.

This is a campaign that I put together myself, and is set in Greyhawk.

*Current Threads*
IC - Part I
OoC - Thread I


*IC Threads*

*OoC Threads*

*Character Pages*
Page I


----------



## Morrus

What a great idea!  If anyone else wants a "personal" thread to include stuff in (and then to link to from their sigs), they're welcome to do so here in the Meta forum.


----------



## GnomeWorks

Morrus said:
			
		

> *What a great idea!*




Thanks, Morrus.


----------



## Psionicist

What a great signatur:

<table border=0 cellspacing=2 cellpadding=0 bgcolor="#000000"><tr><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td></tr><tr><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td></tr><tr><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td></tr><tr><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td></tr><tr><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td></tr><tr><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td></tr><tr><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td></tr><tr><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td></tr><tr><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td></tr><tr><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td></tr><tr><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td></tr></table>

(no, I won't use it) 

Edit: FYI, it took me less than 10 minutes to create that using my favorite text editor.


----------



## Jarval

Psionicist said:
			
		

> *Edit: FYI, it took me less than 10 minutes to create that using my favorite text editor.  *




And you consider this a useful way to spend your time?   Which text editor do you use BTW?  I need something decent for HTML.


----------



## GnomeWorks

*Arcanis: The Spear of the Lohgin (Player) [Dead]*

Set in the world of Arcanis and DM'd by Byrons_Ghost, my character is Visha, a dark-kin druid who is slightly different than the druid sterotype...

*Current Threads*
IC - Part I
OoC - Thread I

*IC Threads*

*OoC Threads*

*Character*
Visha (History)
Visha (Character sheet)


----------



## GnomeWorks

*YB!*

I also participate in YB!, having started a short while ago.

I will repost my record and all that fun stuff here.

*Ecureuil* (pronounced "A-cure-OI")
White Belt 0
*Record* - 1/3
*Styles* - n/a
*Powers* - n/a
*Yen* - 0

_Not yet edited to account for having won last match._

Ecureuil is an arakun*.  He is a defender of nature.  To show the strength of the natural world, he's decided he'd come out of his forest and become a fighter.

Ecureuil speaks in a high, chittery voice, which sounds vaguely like a squirrel.

*Arakun are small furry forest dwellers resembling a cross between a monkey and a raccoon. Leathery flaps of skin allow them to glide through the treetops. Committed to the protection of nature, the Arakun are tiny guerilla warriors, capable of anything to defend their homes. 

--*Record*--
Lost vs. Ratasal
Lost vs. Rini
Lost vs. Ciaran
Won vs. Snow Owl


----------



## Welverin

Psionicist said:
			
		

> *What a great signatur:
> 
> <table border=0 cellspacing=2 cellpadding=0 bgcolor="#000000"><tr><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td></tr><tr><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td></tr><tr><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td></tr><tr><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td></tr><tr><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td></tr><tr><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td></tr><tr><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td></tr><tr><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td></tr><tr><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td></tr><tr><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td></tr><tr><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td></tr></table>
> 
> (no, I won't use it)
> 
> Edit: FYI, it took me less than 10 minutes to create that using my favorite text editor.  *




You sir, are insane.


----------



## GnomeWorks

*Revolution! (DM) [Dead]*

This game, like the Psionicle, is set in a campaign world of my design... in fact, it is happening alongside the Psionicle, just in a different location with a different storyline.

*Current Threads*
IC - Part I
OoC - Thread I

*IC Threads*

*OoC Threads*

*Character Threads*
Thread I

[This used to be a bump.  It's now been modified into a useful post, so that my... 'sig' isn't scattered throughout the thread.]


----------



## garyh

*Garyh's Sig Thread*

This thread is to help me keep track of my PbP games and characters.  This list used to be in my sig, and has been moved here because I play in _way_ too many games.  

If I come up with anything else nifty, it will also be included here.


----------



## garyh

*My Stable*

*Current Characters Played:*

<a href="http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=528460#post528460">Ashgyad Jev</a>, Goblin Conjurer, in dreamthief's <a href="http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=23491">Gobtales</a> - <a href="http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=34875">II</a>.

<a href="http://garyh.net/archives/AkharosFtr6.htm">Akharos El-Rhazad</a>, Copper Half-Dragon Half-Orc Fighter, in DM_Matt's <a href="http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=24993">Against the Storm</a> - <a href="http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=33711">II</a>.

<a href="http://garyh.net/Theryndil6.htm">Theryndil Moonwind</a>, Elf Nomad, in GruTheWanderer's <a href="http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=379891">Spelljammer:  Elven Navy Delta Squad</a> - <a href="http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=39641">II</a>.

<a href="http://garyh.net/archives/Quendros1.htm">Quendros Riversong</a>, Elf Cleric of Corellon Larethian, in GruTheWanderer's <a href="http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=27159">From Citadel to Bastion</a>.

<a href="http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=449553#post449553">Bimzoole Marper</a>, Gnome Sorcerer, in Bob Aberton's <a href="http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=29114">Deep Water and Shoals</a>.

<b>Brasa Drubs</b>, Gungan Jedi Guardian, in Jemal's <a href="http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=33225">Star Wars: Galactic Republic</a>.

<a href="http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=521297#post521297">Robert "Silent Snake" Arashikage</a>, Human Fast Hero / Infiltrator / Martial Artist, in Krizzel's <a href="http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=34384">Metal Joe: d20 Modern</a>.

<b>Grimbard Flameheart</b>, Dwarven Axeman, in MerakSpielman's <a href="http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=35963">The Heroes of Silleria</a>.

<a href="http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=564555#post564555">Jondyn Barran</a>, Human Psychic Warrior, in Nightfall's <a href="http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=36830">Minds in Hedrad</a>.

<a href="http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=580101#post580101">Lamar Watson<a>, Human Fast Hero, in KitanaVorr's <a href="http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=36858">Gangs of Texas</a>.

<a href="http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=582246#post582246">Belegon, son of Belegil<a>, Dunadan Noble, in arador359's <a href="http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=37364">[LotR] The Fate of the North</a>.

<a href="http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=647978#post647978">Linh Tran<a>, Human Fast Hero, in Krizzel's <a href="http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=39314">Windy City Mutants - Genesis</a>.

Retired PC's can be found <a href="http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=546249#post546249">here</a>.


----------



## garyh

*My Chance Behind the DM's Screen*

*Current Games Run:*

<a href="http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=38273">The Orange County Eight</a>.  /  <a href="http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=34813">Characters</a>.  /  <a href="http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=33891">OOC/Recruitment</a>.

Retired games can be found <a href="http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=546251#post546251">here</a>.


----------



## garyh

*Springfield Retirement Castle*

*Retired Characters:*

<a href="http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=430951#post430951">Jarsan Hallaser</a>, Human Barbarian / Cleric of Dagnos, in Mythmere's <a href="http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=28310">The Mist and the Moon</a>.

<a href="http://www.goandnet.com/home/topic.php?TOPIC_ID=7098">Lee Williams</a>, Human Smart Hero, in Angelsboi's <a href="http://www.goandnet.com/home/forum.php?FORUM_ID=1726">Fading Lights / Shadows Rising</a>.

<a href="http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=475967#post475967">Travis Franklin</a>, Human Tough Hero, in Angelsboi's <a href="http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=30957">The Tomorrow People</a>.

<a href="http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=557262#post557262">Ebunn Spiritbeard</a>, Half-Celestial Gold Dwarf Paladin, in Timothy's <a href="http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=34863">A Game of Gods</a> - <a href="http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=35623">II</a>.

<a href="http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=401759#post401759">Nazgrel Lion Heart</a>, Half-Orc Barbarian / Druid of Nobanion, in Paragon Badger's <a href="http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=26928">The Sandman's Binding</a>.

<a href="http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=424550#post424550">Jorad son of Halar son of Korl</a>, Ogier Wanderer / Woodsman, in GruTheWanderer's <a href="http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=31805">WoT: Prophecies of the Dragon</a>.

<a href="http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=538980#post538980">Koboru Sayoji</a>, <a href="http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=33799">Kobold Samurai</a>, in Argent's <a href="http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=34261">Avonshar</a>.

<a href="http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=545828#post545828">Freep Grox</a>, Kobold Monk, in creamsteak's <a href="http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=34482">LHHS:  Kobold Empire</a>.

<a href="http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=544816#post544816">Gwaelin Moonbrooke</a>, Human Paladin, in Argent's <a href="http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=34410">Happy Happy Go Go Game</a>.

<a href="http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=521449#post521449">Grashnyu Vix</a>, Goblin Rogue / Fighter, in randomling's <a href="http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=35285">Big Trouble in the Tzin</a>.

<a href="http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=415051#post415051">Bruk sug Hlak</a>, Orc Barbarian / Hero, in buzzard's <a href="http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=27639">A Party of Seven Strangers</a>.

<b>Brogark Redtooth</b>, Hobgoblin Fighter, in Uriel's <a href="http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=34894">Under A Vaulted Sky</a>.

<a href="http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=491807#post491807">Yu Zhang</a>, Human Fast Hero / Mecha Ace, in Jarval's <a href="http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=34136">Mecha Crusade: Mars Attacks!</a>.


----------



## garyh

*DMed and done!!*

*Retired Games Run:*

<a href="http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=35357">KoboldQuest:  Reptiles on the Coast</a>.  /  <a href="http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=34568">Characters</a>.  /  <a href="http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=34785">OOC</a>.  /  <a href="http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=34332">Recruitment</a>.


----------



## Timothy

I WILL get you Garyh!


----------



## Piratecat

Okay, I give.  WHY am I being blamed???


----------



## hong

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *Okay, I give.  WHY am I being blamed???   *




Get back to work, you.

*beats Piratecat with a stick*


----------



## garyh

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *Okay, I give.  WHY am I being blamed???   *




See this thread, particularly after Eric's post.


----------



## Piratecat

I see - thank you!  And I, in my own inimitable fashion, have returned the favor.


----------



## alsih2o

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *I see - thank you!  And I, in my own inimitable fashion, have returned the favor.   *




rotflol

 oh, i am dyin'


----------



## garyh

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *I see - thank you!  And I, in my own inimitable fashion, have returned the favor.   *




Ha!!  Clay and I should form a club - "P-Kitty Member Tag Abuse Victims Anonymous."  Maybe it needs a catchier name, though...

You know you've "made it" on ENWorld when P-Kitty changes your member status.


----------



## Piratecat

Clay is just happy because he's temporarily off the hook. He's lucky; he was mere hours from "Fibonacci Pimp."


----------



## alsih2o

"i'm a pimp, you can check my stats, i role in a fleetwood,that's how i mack!"


----------



## The Forsaken One

I'm joining the club =]


----------



## Timothy

*Go Piratecat!!!!!! *


----------



## HellHound

I don't blame Piratecat...


----------



## Crothian

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *"i'm a pimp, you can check my stats, i role in a fleetwood,that's how i mack!" *




Huh??   

To quote myself: "Your lingo has me lost in a quagmire of words."


----------



## HellHound

LOL

It's lyrics from a Kid Rock song...


----------



## Crothian

HellHound said:
			
		

> *LOL
> 
> It's lyrics from a Kid Rock song... *




Of course it is.


----------



## Jarval

*Jarval's Sig Thread.*

A thread to contain the info on the games I'm playing or DMing.  My .sig had got a little long...


----------



## Jarval

*Games I'm Playing:*

Psionicle Character: *Jansson Monachorum* Halfling Psychic Warrior.

Smashed World Character: *Lorcan Mor* Human Rogue/Ranger.

Crossed Paths character: *Brioc Ap Llwyd* Human Druid.

Stargate - Confrontation character: *Lucas Fisher* Human Dedicated Hero.

The Sceptre of Kings - A Heroic Dwarven Quest character: *Storí Vidkunn* Dwarf Diviner.

For the Greater Good Character: *Nessa Caoilfhionn*, Female Aasimar Arcane Disciple.

The Lamentation of Lolth Character: *Andreas Darants*, Male Human Sorcerer.

Jungle Deeps and Ocean Depths Character: *Mourn Calaudra*, Male Sun Elf Conjurer/Alienist.

Dante's Ford: The Legacy Character: *Kimberly Fletcher*, Female White Hat Witch.

Black Spine, Red Blood Character: *Uden Askaar*, Male Half-Giant Brute.

Resurrection City Character: *Dr Richard Hewitt, F.R.S.*, Male Human Smart Hero Doctor.

The Hellmaw Character: *Diego Gerin*, Male Half-elf Rogue.

The Heroes of Axyr Character: *Ivar Cadfael*, Male Human Battle Sorcerer.

The Heroes of House Tharashk character: *Gamil*, Warforged Artificer.


----------



## Jarval

*Games I'm DMing:*

*Of Sound Mind* Dungeon Master.  Part I, II, III.   OOC discussion.

*The Beast Within* (formerly Exit 23) Games Master.  Part I, II.  OOC thread.  Character thread.

*Ravenshead* Director.  Click here for a board full of Buffy RPG goodness.

*Strife in Sokara* Dungeon Master. Part I.  OoC thread.  Character thread.


----------



## Jarval

*Retired PCs or Games:*

Adventure Academy Character: *Bokaru Kitsuki* Human Samurai.  Well, retired in the sense he's no longer in the Academy, but he's now in GWolf's Battle For The Four Islands game.

The Tomorrow People Character: *Kimberly Fletcher* Human Fast Hero.

Star Wars: Galactic Republic Character: *Garek Valmar* Human Noble.

Dawn Under Union of Darkness Character: *Tutsan Moschatel* Human Diviner/Alienist.

Warriors of Dawn, Knights of Twilight Character: *Angelo* Human Sorcerer.

Minds in Hedrad character: *Verity Shrike* Blue Seer.

Battle For The Four Islands character: *Bokaru Kitsuki* Human Samurai.

The Kender Game characters: *Erasmus Verde* Half-Kender Cleric, and *Elijah Guillemot* Kender Bard.

The Gods Return character: *Andrew Pramas* Half-Celestial Human Dedicated Hero/Acolyte.

The Scarab character: *Osric Lackland* Human Cleric of Kord.

Welcome to the Hellmouth character: *Gwen Daniels* Human Dedicated Hero.

When Journalists Attack character: *Justin Hacksmith* Human Cleric.

 Shadows Rising Character: *Gerard Wright* Human Charismatic Hero.

Dragonlance Classics character: *Goldmoon* Human Cleric.

NeMoren's Vault character: *Anna Avellana* Human Paladin.

Sunnydale Sockhop character: *Gwen Daniels* White Hat beginner witch.

Dark Sun: Killer In Kalidnay character: *Odten Rainsummer* Pterran Preserver.

Academy of Drell character: *Mortimer Stratum* Human Rogue.

Silver Bullets Character: *Andrew Preston*, Male Human Smart/Fast Hero Criminal.


*Mecha Crusade: Mars Attacks!* Game Master.  Game Thread.


----------



## Jarval

*And just for nostalgia's sake, my old .sig...*

Whoever said "Beauty is in the eye of the Beholder" never played D&D.

Psionicle Character: *Jansson Monachorum* Halfling Psychic Warrior.
*Of Sound Mind* Dungeon Master.  Part I, II, III.   OOC discussion.
Smashed World Character: *Lorcan Mor* Human Rogue/Ranger.
Warriors of Dawn, Knights of Twilight Character: *Angelo* Human Sorcerer.
 Fading Light Character: *Gerard Wright* Human Charismatic Hero.
The Tomorrow People Character: *Kimberly Fletcher* Human Fast Hero.
Adventure Academy Character: *Bokaru Kitsuki* Human Samurai.
Star Wars: Galactic Republic Character: *Garek Valmar* Human Noble.
Dawn Under Union of Darkness Character: *Tutsan Moschatel* Human Diviner/Alienist.
The Kender Game characters: *Erasmus Verde* Half-Kender Cleric, and *Elijah Guillemot* Kender Bard.
*Mecha Crusade: Mars Attacks!* Game Master.  Game Thread.
Academy of Drell character: *Mortimer Stratum* Human Rogue.


----------



## garyh

What a clever idea, Jarval!  

I need to go through my sig and trim three or so games that seem to have died...


----------



## Jarval

garyh said:
			
		

> *What a clever idea, Jarval!  *




Well, why not imitate the PbP master?


----------



## garyh

Jarval said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Well, why not imitate the PbP master?  *




You flatter me, Jarval...

Go on, go on!


----------



## KitanaVorr

*KitanaVorr's Sig Thread*

Just copying Gary's idea.  Mine is getting to be too obnoxious even for me.  Just read down below to see what games I'm playing in, what ones are in about to occur, what games I'm DMing, what games I'm thinking of DMing and random things.


----------



## KitanaVorr

*Games I'm Playing in*

Enraela Ferach in Uriel_fire_of_Heaven's Under a Vaulted Sky Game:The Silver Door , OOC

Caitlyn Tran in (Ashram Bayle) Catulle and Jemal's V:tM New York by Night , OOC

Sia-Lan Wezz in Pbartender's Star Wars Iconics , OOC

Rei Miyazawa in Elrick's   Star Wars - The Clone Wars: The Kaminoan Incident  , OOC

Lorelai Nguyen in Keia's [D20Modern] Stargate SG-1 Confrontation , OOC

Katie Nguyen in Radiant's MutantHigh , OOC

Elentari Svarti in Jemal's World of Beta , OOC

Lady Keitara in Corlon's Metropolis ,OOC


----------



## KitanaVorr

*Games I'm DMing*

DM of Gangs of Texas[PG-17] ,   OOC  ,   Rogue Gallery

DM of  The "In Character" Character Game ,  OOC , Rogue Gallery

DM of Session One: Funky Martian Monks (CowBoy BeBop)  ,  OOC , Rogue Gallery

DM of Resident Evil: Damnation ,  OOC , Rogue Gallery


----------



## KitanaVorr

*Games I'm Playing in that Haven't Started Yet*


----------



## KitanaVorr

*Retired PC's*

Rei Shimura in Tonguez's Modern Soap Opera , OOC 

Liang Winslett in MonsterZero's CoC City of Shadows , OOC

Hanhp in  Argent's HappyHappyGoGo Game

Mercedes Tran in Jemal's Hellmouth , OOC

Lady Meiko Erelen  in Jemal's New Imperial Order IC , OOC

Anh Nguyen "Lady Dragon" in Garyh's The Orange County Eight , OOC

Kai "Shadow Wolf" Nguyen in Krizzel's Metal Joe d20Modern:No Rest for the Nameless , OOC

Alyssa in    Uriel_fire_of_Heaven's Quest for the Lady , OOC

Lana DuPries in Krizzel's Windy City Mutants:Genesis , OOC

Roxie Hart Rockefeller in Yellow Sign's  Call of Cthulhu: Beyond the Mountains of Madness , OOC

Evelyn Winslow in Yellow Sign's  Call of Cthulhu:  Masks of Nyarlathotep , OOC


----------



## KitanaVorr

*Retired Games*


----------



## KitanaVorr

*Games I'm Thinking of GMing*

D20Modern Metal Joe: Vietnam

Game Poll

Vietnam circa 40 A.D. Rebellion against China.

D20Modern Mystery in Japan

World War II: Indiana Jones type adventure

Victorian Era- The Mummy type adventure

Conan D20 Game

Ninja Burger Game

Star Wars Game

 The Secret of Wulin Gong (Wuxia Game) OOC


----------



## KitanaVorr

*Quotes I like!*

"Insanity is the respite of a creative mind." Hanh

"There is no Future, there is no Past.  I live this moment as my last." Mimi from RENT

"Daddy always said, an ounce of pretension is worth a pound of manure." Steel Magnolias

"I would rather have 30 minutes of wonderful, than a lifetime of nothing special."

"Never run from a sniper, you will only die tired."

"I can only please one person per day, and today is not your day. Tommorrow doesn't look good either."

"We have purposely trained him wrong as a joke."

"I'm sure on some planet your style is impressive, but your weak link is...this is Earth."

"Where does it hurt?"  "Pretty much around the big bloody spot."

"Insanity is the respite of a creative mind." Hanh

"I can only please one person per day, and today is not your day. Tommorrow doesn't look good either."

"I think you may have been the original smart-assed minstrel. " Jemal

" I would love to GM the Diva of PBP" YellowSign


----------



## KitanaVorr

*Information About Me*

 

Whatever I feel like sharing or that you want to know.


----------



## KitanaVorr

*Links to Threads or Posts or Web Sites that I like*


----------



## garyh

Great idea for a sig, Kit, but say - do you ever play characters that _aren't_ Vietnamese?   You've already got two Nguyen's and two Trans!


----------



## KitanaVorr

garyh said:
			
		

> *Great idea for a sig, Kit, but say - do you ever play characters that aren't Vietnamese?   You've already got two Nguyen's and two Trans!   *




Meiko, Elentari, Hanhp, Enraela, Liang, and Rei aren't Vietnamese!



I just always want to add a bit of spice to the group.  Don't you get tired of always having the PC's be a bunch of white guys?


----------



## garyh

True, but most of those are fantasy - thus, there is no Vietnam in their world.  

My Modern PCs:

Lee Williams, Human Smart Hero, in Angelsboi's Fading Lights / Shadows Rising.

Travis Franklin, Human Tough Hero, in Angelsboi's The Tomorrow People.

Yu Zhang, Human Fast Hero / Mecha Ace, in Jarval's Mecha Crusade: Mars Attacks!.

Robert "Silent Snake" Arashikage, Human Fast Hero / Infiltrator / Martial Artist, in Krizzel's Metal Joe: d20 Modern.

Lamar Watson, Human Fast Hero, in KitanaVorr's Gangs of Texas.

So we've got two white guys (Lee and Travis), a Chinese solar colonist (Zhang), a Japanese-Chinese-American (Silent Snake), and an African-American (Lamar).  Lee and Travis pretty much need to be retired, since Angelsboi doesn't seem to be interested in resuming those games.  And Lee being a white guy wasn't by choice per se - he was me, translated into d20 Modern form! 

If anything, it seems as though I have a preference for Fast Heros!


----------



## KitanaVorr

garyh said:
			
		

> *True, but most of those are fantasy - thus, there is no Vietnam in their world.
> *




I mean that when you're playing in a game with other people and they all make white characters, I just feel like making something different to change the group up a bit.  So I  make what I know best!   to many people make chinese or japanese characters anyway.


----------



## garyh

Well, in your honor, the next Modern PC I make, other than myself , will be Vietnamese.  I have enough of a background to pull it off, methinks.


----------



## KitanaVorr

garyh said:
			
		

> *Well, in your honor, the next Modern PC I make, other than myself , will be Vietnamese.  I have enough of a background to pull it off, methinks.   *




Well I should reciprocate with a white male...my first male on the forum!


----------



## GnomeWorks

*Minds in Hedrad (Player)*

DM'd by Nightfall.

I play Samahtar, a forsaken elf telepath who has a few mental instabilities.

More information will be added as it becomes available.

*Current Threads*
IC - Thread I
OoC - 


*IC Threads*

*OoC Threads*

*Character*


----------



## Krizzel

*Krizzel's Signature Thread*

Well I thought I might as well jump on the bandwagon too before my signature grows to inconsiderate proportions.

This space will remain for any general news I wish to share.

-----

Here's a question to start off:  does anyone (who doesn't already know) understand my avatar?  I'm not sure the picture is very recognizable (as to what it is) and I'm thinking of looking around for something else.


----------



## Krizzel

*Current Games Krizzel Runs*

This section is for the games I'm currently running.  At the bottom I may list an idea or two that I'm working on or thinking about running.

-----

*GM* for Metal Joe d20 Modern OOC Cast of Characters

-----

In the works:


[*]My super-secret ultra-homebrew D&D game, where almost everything is new and different
[*]Some one-shots and eventually a campaign in my standard D&D homebrew world
[*]My version of Dark Sun
[*]Maybe a superhero game for Garyh
[*]My version of Star Wars
[*]Some _Resident Evil_ inspired one-shots
[*]Social-interaction Anime game in the vein of Love Hina (or, say, Tenchi or Ranma w/o most of the more fantastic elements);  the background setting could be modern or sci-fi;  rules either d20 Modern or BESM (the original book...I have it around here _somewhere_)
[*]The 1st Age of a new world, where the players get to explore and conquer their own kingdoms, and then compete/cooperate for control of the world;  something of an exploration-game-meets-Birthright, with strong LoTR/Silmarillion influences
[*]Ninja Burger!


----------



## Krizzel

*Current Games Krizzel Plays*

This section is for the games I'm playing in.  I'll also list at the bottom those which I've joined but have not yet started.

-----

*Vek-Tu Mang*, Human Jedi Guardian / Soldier in Jemal's Star Wars: New Imperial Order OOC

-----

*Solveig Thorsdotter*, Human Cleric of Pelor in Jemal's World of Beta OOC

-----

Uriel's Under a Vaulted Sky: The Silver Door

Playing Grolvus Blacktongue, a bugbear scout and warrior

-----

Garyh's KoboldQuest: Reptiles on the Coast

Playing Pok the Pitiful, a whimpering kobold rogue

-----

Not yet started:

Garyh's Orange County Eight, as The Supreme Intellect
KitanaVorr's Gangs of Texas, as T-Bull
MonsterZero's Cthulu by Gaslight, as Sven Andersson
KitanaVorr's "In Character" Character game, or the _Bimbos of the Death Sun_ game, as me
Another game or two that I'm probably forgetting...

-----


----------



## Krizzel

*Retired Games*

This section will list all games either run or played that have ended.

-----


----------



## Krizzel

*Miscellany*

This section will contain any other random information I wish to share.  Comments are welcome below this point.

-----

The picture from which I cropped my avatar:







-----


----------



## Jarval

garyh said:
			
		

> *You flatter me, Jarval...
> 
> Go on, go on!   *


----------



## KitanaVorr

*Kitana Comments*

This section will contain any random comments that KitanaVorr will make about Krizzel.

-----


----------



## KitanaVorr

*Kitana is an @$$*

This section will contain more and more reasons why KitanaVorr is such an @$$.

-----


----------



## Krizzel

*Re: Kitana is an Ass*



			
				KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *This section will contain more and more reasons why KitanaVorr is such an ass.
> 
> ----- *





Hey is that approved language for this board?


----------



## Krizzel

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Well I should reciprocate with a white male...my first male on the forum! *





White male...blah   *snore* 

Still it'll be interesting to see what kind of male character you make.


----------



## KitanaVorr

*Re: Re: Kitana is an Ass*



			
				Krizzel said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Hey is that approved language for this board?  *




better? oh gracious purple lord


----------



## KitanaVorr

*Kitana's Gary Hour*

This spot is reserved for future comments about Gary by KitanaVorr


----------



## KitanaVorr

*@$$ hour*

This section is reserved for any responses to Gary's comments about KitanaVorr being an @$$ because she is quite aware that she is an @$$ and is quite proud of being the @$$est @$$ there is and of course in actually saying @$$ about five times now in this sentance dedicated to KitanaVorr being an @$$.

Thank you.


----------



## KitanaVorr

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> White male...blah   *snore*
> 
> Still it'll be interesting to see what kind of male character you make. *




 all the women will like me....HAH cuz I will know what women want!  Boooo-yaaah


----------



## Krizzel

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> all the women will like me....HAH cuz I will know what women want!  Boooo-yaaah *





_What_ women?


----------



## KitanaVorr

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> What women?  *




uh...I'll just fall in love with myself...wait I already am...duh...


----------



## Krizzel

*Re: Re: Re: Kitana is an Ass*



			
				KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> better? oh gracious purple lord  *






And then some.


----------



## KitanaVorr

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Kitana is an Ass*



			
				Krizzel said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> And then some. *




All Hail the Purple Lord!


----------



## garyh

Um, wow, Kit, um...  er, like...  um, yeah...


----------



## garyh

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> uh...I'll just fall in love with myself...wait I already am...duh...   *




Oh, boy, I am NOT touching that one.


----------



## garyh

*Re: Current Games Krizzel Runs*



			
				Krizzel said:
			
		

> *In the works:
> 
> 
> [*]My super-secret ultra-homebrew D&D game, where almost everything is new and different
> [*]Maybe a superhero game for Garyh
> [*]My version of Star Wars
> 
> *




Count me in on any of those!  Especially the supers one.


----------



## KitanaVorr

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Oh, boy, I am NOT touching that one.   *




Come on... you know...uh okay gonna stop there or my SIG THREAD will have to be rated PG-17...that is so sad....


----------



## KitanaVorr

garyh said:
			
		

> *Um, wow, Kit, um...  er, like...  um, yeah...    *




LOL 

yeah that's what  my friends say to me alot....

PS. this 60 sec post limit is annoying...


----------



## KitanaVorr

*Re: Re: Current Games Krizzel Runs*



			
				garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Count me in on any of those!  Especially the supers one.   *




*smacks Gary*

You did not haiil the purple lord upon entering!  He shall bring pestinence upon your lands and plague your houses!...or is it plague your lands and pestilence upon your houses? Ah whatever....


----------



## Krizzel

*Re: Re: Re: Current Games Krizzel Runs*



			
				KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> *smacks Gary*
> 
> You did not haiil the purple lord upon entering!  He shall bring pestinence upon your lands and plague your houses!...or is it plague your lands and pestilence upon your houses? Ah whatever.... *




Never mind that part.  Just remember much burning, much wailing, and a bit of gnashing of teeth.


----------



## garyh

Is the purple lord the avatar?  I don't recognize it.


----------



## Krizzel

garyh said:
			
		

> *Is the purple lord the avatar?  I don't recognize it. *




Yes.  That's Krizzel...or one of his two incarnations, anyway.  It's a cropped section of pic I did of him.  I'm never happy with any faces I draw, so I drew him from the side and covered it a bit with his hair and cloak.  Actually perhaps I can edit the pic in on my miscellaneous section above...

edit - okay it's there.  I have a newer version somewhere but never put it up on the web, which had him holding a sword and some ground to stand on too


----------



## Krizzel

*Re: Re: Current Games Krizzel Runs*



			
				garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Count me in on any of those!  Especially the supers one.   *




Any specific ideas on those three?

The Super-Secret Game is the one I'm probably doing first, but since it does require a lot of work something smaller might slip through before it does.

I'll also take suggestions for other things to run (I've added a couple new things to the list myself), since you can never have enough ideas laying around


----------



## garyh

For the supers game, maybe it could be set in the 1960's and be "Silver Age"?-


----------



## Timothy

This is GOING to be my .Sig thread, all in one post. Not done yet...

*My Old Sig:* 







So, I'm trying to Beat Garyh in PbP games.
5 Down, 16 To go!

Using the ancient wise words:
When at first you don't succeed, sabotage his computer...

Also: Founder Of S.H.O.R.T.S. (Save Halflings and Other Races Tiny and Small)

*A bit about me!* 

I'm Timothy, Short for Timothy Backs, my favorite Character and Internet-name. I'm on En twice or more per day, and am almost always hanging around in the IC forum, although I tend to visit the hivemind too, sometimes.I lurked here from when Eric stopped until December 2002, and started posting right after that.

*My PbP Games* 

The Games I DM 

[GG] A Game of Gods, Seven Chosen of the Gods set out to make Cyric miserable.Current IC, Current OOC, Previous IC, Previous OOC/Recruitment

[GC] A Game of Childeren, Some Children are the only (?)survivors of a great Catastrophy, IC,  OOC/Recruitment 

[GE] A Game of Elfs, ElfQuest PbP, A game playing in the World of the two moons, the World of ElfQuest, Rules/OOC

[GI] A Game of Improvising, A game where the DM improvises and players make the story. Recruitment/OOC
*The Games I play in* 
(In no Particular order)



Gary Gray, Watcher in The Hellmouth, Inspired by Buffy: The Vampire Slayer, IC, OOC/Recruitment

Jalarzi Rednail in  A game of Trust, IC

Sqill’Mar Swifteyes in  Corlon's Metropolis , IC,  OOC


----------



## Jarval

.


----------



## djrdjmsqrd

*Wallflower's .sig*

I had an old .sig thread here in the META Forum, and before that, a very long .sig on my posts.  Now, it is here.  Thanks you all.

Djordje (Javahead, Lurker, and all-around Wallflower (a riddle wrapped in an enigma.))

*...:|:Story Hours:|:...*
- Sep's never-ending-story:_
- - Divertimento (I)
- - The Lady Despina's Virtue (I,II)
- - The Heretic of Wyre (I,II)
- - The Rape of Morne (I, II)_
- Miscellaneous Tales:_
- - Travels through the Wild West - (I & II, III, IV, V, VI, & VII)
- - Wulf's Collected Story Hour(I)
- - Meepo! Story Hour (I)
- - PirateCat's Story Hour (I)
- - Wizardru's Story Hour (I)
- - Posy's Story Hour (I)
- - Greenwood Trader's Story Hour (I)
- - In Hextor's Name (I)
- - Drusilia Naïlo:  The Making of a Watchman (I)
- - Di'Fier Anton: The Making of a Watchman (I)
- - Clearwater Crusaders (I)

_*...:|:ENWorld PbP Gaming:|:...*
- As a Player:
- - _Shades of Netheril (Thread: I, II; OOC; Character Sheet)_
- As a Dungeon Master: 
- - _Crimson Road (Thread I; OOC; Cast of Characters)_


----------



## Jarval

*Other .sig type nonsense*

Thank you, thank you. You're very kind. I'll be here all week; invite your friends, and try the veal. - Piratecat

"If anything proves how dumb Trolls are its the fact they encourage flames, from which they can't regenerate.  Its like a Rakshasa offering a two for one sale on blessed crossbow bolts." - Bagpuss

Whoever said "Beauty is in the eye of the Beholder" never played D&D.

(Should save on some space removing these from my sig proper...)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

*my PbP Character list*
Loskeruina "Loske" Wenmegil: D&D 3.0(Female/Half Elf/Ranger)  from "Remember the Cavindale!" Game OOC RG
Jasper Bakemeier: CoC (Male/human/solider) from "Dunwich Return to the Forgotten Village" Game OOC RG
Krog: D&D 3.5(Male /Bugbear/Barbarian) from "Trail of Fire" Game OOC RG .
Austin Krenek: Modern/UA (Human/Male/Fast) from "Modern in New Orleans" Game OOC RG 
Sir Drevan Whiteshield: Ravenloft (Male/Human/ Knight of the Crown) from “Misery in Mordent” Game  OOC RG


----------



## Mordane76

*Games I'm In:*
EPIC M&M -- X12
OOC I
OOC II
Episode I
Episode II
Episode III
Episode IV
Episode V
Episode VI
Episode VII

TEAM: TITAN -- Superboy
OOC I
OOC II
Issue 1:1
Issue 1:2


----------



## evileeyore

*EvilEeyore's Big Honking Sig*

My Stuff

*Quotables*:

The "back to the dungeon" philosphy isn't about baking pies, it's about finding orcs and stealing theirs.--nazgul

*Current Games* I am In:

_Academy at Drell_  Proving that college students can challenge the world.
I play KithKalin Khaladuar, rogue, playboy, scoundrel, Elven Lord.  Coupled with his faithful sidekick (familiar ferret) Turin he shall right wrongs and wrong women...  or something...
OOC  1,2
Characters
IC  1 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7,

_Celtic Dreams_  Celts out to make or break a buck.
I play Nak mac Feagle a Pictish Hounds Master and Archer.  His fierce loyalty and short stature ensure he'll live long enough to get to his rewards, as long as he doesn't die first...
OOC  1,
Characters
IC  1,

Black Spine, Red Blood  A Dark Sun campaign, with too many 'Good' heroes...
I play Grykee a lazy and dishonest (by Elven standards) elven minbender.  There will be partying if she has to _Dominate_ the whole lot of 'em.
OOC  1
Characters
IC  1

Age of Mortals; Knights of Solamnia  A Dragonlance campaign with heavy armor and strong honor.
Merritt Stone, Justicar, Nightwhisper...  Small time hero from Nightlund, with a crooked family tree...
OOC  1
Characters
IC  1

*Old Games*

*Dubious Distinctions*
2nd place winner in MacBrea's GoD2 3 kills 37 rounds survived


----------

